# Smegma in a 7 year-old?



## TyrantOfTheWeek (May 25, 2009)

My oldest son is 7 and intact. I helped him in the shower last night and reminded him to clean his penis. He pulled back and there was white stuff I think was smegma. He isn't red or anything so I don't think it is yeast or anything else funky. I just thought 7 was kinda young for that already....


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Smegma is something that is there from birth in both boys and girls. All smegma is is old cast off skin cells mixed with body oil and singe those are always around so is smegma.


----------



## Acksiom (Jun 10, 2004)

Yep! I'm circumcised and I still develop smegma -- a tiny, tiny bit. It's almost completely unnoticeable (AFAICT) because it collects in an isolated 1/2" or so of tube that was once a vein or other body fluid transfer system.

The rest of it is gone, I guess, whatever it was. Now I just have this little ridge to remind me that as far as almost everybody around me is concerned, including the people who consider themselves my "friends", I'm not actually a real human being. Apparently, as a "man", I'm supposed to be just some kind of meat machine that only exists to put myself in harm's way for others first, and work myself to death for them second. I'm not even working livestock; working livestock is valued and gets affection and protection. I'm just biological machinery. Harvest the useful bits for profit at birth, and then use it to destruction without any maintenance, and when it finally breaks, just throw it away; don't bother trying to fix it -- it's not worth the time and money, and cheap replacements are everywhere.


----------



## TyrantOfTheWeek (May 25, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X*
> 
> Smegma is something that is there from birth in both boys and girls. All smegma is is old cast off skin cells mixed with body oil and singe those are always around so is smegma.


Ahh, gotcha. He is my oldest and my only boy (4 in all) that can fully retract. I just never noticed it before.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Acksiom*
> 
> Yep! I'm circumcised and I still develop smegma -- a tiny, tiny bit. It's almost completely unnoticeable (AFAICT) because it collects in an isolated 1/2" or so of tube that was once a vein or other body fluid transfer system.
> 
> The rest of it is gone, I guess, whatever it was. Now I just have this little ridge to remind me that as far as almost everybody around me is concerned, including the people who consider themselves my "friends", I'm not actually a real human being. Apparently, as a "man", I'm supposed to be just some kind of meat machine that only exists to put myself in harm's way for others first, and work myself to death for them second. I'm not even working livestock; working livestock is valued and gets affection and protection. I'm just biological machinery. Harvest the useful bits for profit at birth, and then use it to destruction without any maintenance, and when it finally breaks, just throw it away; don't bother trying to fix it -- it's not worth the time and money, and cheap replacements are everywhere.


I'm not sure what any of this means, or how it relates to the OP's question. I have read and reread it, and it still makes no sense at all.


----------



## TyrantOfTheWeek (May 25, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cparkly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I'm not sure what any of this means, or how it relates to the OP's question. I have read and reread it, and it still makes no sense at all.


That's what I was thinking too.







Didn't want to say anything though.


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

I think its common during the separation phase for there to be a major smegma build-up. There can be a white lump (smegma pearl) under the foreskin, which lessens after separation is complete.


----------

